
Which reading order would you suggest for Asimov’s Foundation Series newbie? - jelliclesfarm
Publishing order or robot series-prequel-foundation-sequel?
======
idDriven
I would start with the Foundation trilogy first (Foundation, Foundation and
Empire, Second Foundation). Foundation for me was a perfect book. I don't
remember if I finished the robot series though, and the books looking at Wiki,
have a ton of content continuing on the original universe. I mean if I started
at episode I of Star Wars I never would have made it to episode IV. One of my
favorite things about Asimov in general is that he is overall optimistic about
the future, some of his short stories are really good too, a time-traveling
Shakespeare one stuck out for me.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I agree. I am looking forward to the series version of it. Wondering how
they’d line in...

------
simonblack
Definitely in the order that they were written.

Afterthought sequels and prequels never fit properly into the original
sequences.

